# my loop



## amich35 (Jul 2, 2010)

Hi all,

my side track from the trestles and bridges main line was too steep so I ended up constructing a loop out of paver blocks. It added about 30 feet of track and made the grade much better. please see the attached photo.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Well, that's how the 'real' railroads did it too.
Well done.
Cheers,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like you raised it about 8 inches. In 30 Ft. that is a grade of about 2.2%. Not bad for the trains you are running. Nice.


----------



## amich35 (Jul 2, 2010)

*thanks*

That's exactly right. Thanks


----------

